# DIY Hunt



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

I'm thinking of doing a diy out of state hunt. I cant decide if i want to do a waterfowl hunt in ND. or a deer hunt. My question is how much will a DIY duck hunt to ND cost? i know with gas its hard to say, but im talking about license lodging and the basics. Or if i do a deer hunt im thinking of going to Ohio, PA, Wisc or Ill. What state would be better to do a diy hunt? such as state land, license costs and availability, lodging (could i find a place to camp) Anything like that. If you have done any DIY deer hunts to these states what was the cost of your trip? Im not looking to take anybody's spot or anything like that. 

For deer hunting i would like to use my 30-06. and my budget would be about 2000$ maybe more.

And just out of curiosity of much would a mule deer hunt be say to Montana, WY or Idaho? just for future thoughts.


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

I just went to wyoming for 12 days for about 1400-1600 dollars for everything. This was with three guys splitting gas, food and cabin. If u can make it happen hunting out west in wyoming is gods country!!!!!Good luck+


----------



## lazarus (Nov 25, 2011)

where in wyoming ?? been out there 3 times and all successful


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

I hunted NW wyoming in the sunlight basin and Crandall area. Three of us in 07 went 3 for 3 and in 2011 the weather was very warm just 1 shooter. We seen alot of little 3x3 and 4x4 but nothing with size but still a great hunt.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Before this year, I went out to WY five years in a row for a deer/lope rifle hunt. Normally 4-5 of us went and we typically filled 80% plus of our tags. Weather varied from 90 degrees to 10 degrees. It was an absolute blast and I'm really regretting not finding a way to make it work this year. I'll be back out there next year to do it all over again. The buck in my avatar I shot in 2010 with about 20 minutes left of daylight on the last day. I wrote the story up on here awhile back. One of the best days of hunting I've ever had.

Sorry, forgot about the pricing, haha. We stayed in a motel in town. If you camp, it could be much cheaper. Normally ended up around $1,300-1,400. Of course, the taxidermy bill is separate!


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

What about tags? are they over the counter or is it a draw? and that was a DIY hunt right?


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

I hunted region F general it is a draw but this year there were left overs. This hunt is good for Oct, 1-31 wanted late season Nov. 1-15 but did not draw so we got second choice. $352.00 Late season is hard to draw without preference points in this area. Late season gives u better chance for cold weather and snow to bring those bigger bucks down out of yellowstone.


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, it is DIY hunt


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine were DIY hunts. They were draws, although in my area we were 100% successful for deer and antelope each of the five years. I think the down economy is helping better the odds in some areas as well since not as many guys are going on hunts.


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

Region F has left over tags


----------



## lazarus (Nov 25, 2011)

region H is good but when i drew a few years ago i needed 1 preference point. that's in the mountains too. buck in my avatar was around jackson hole and green river. DIY of course


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

white pine i see ur from cody just wondering how the deer season went 4 you?


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

Season went good 4x4 and a couple does


----------

